# Hello from new member



## Pixie Mouse (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi. My name is Michelle and I'm new to the world of fancy mice. My partner and I are in Delaware in the US, and are avid animal lovers. Between the two of us we've had cats, dogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, ferrets, birds and fish. We're looking to branch out into small animals, and want to start with fancy mice. I was introduced to mice in the 9th grade. My biology teacher had one as a class pet and I fell in love with the little guy and have never forgotten him! Thanks and I look forward to posting and reading!
Michelle


----------

